# where are some good spots near three mile to catch fiddlers?



## TNPharmBoy (Jun 22, 2012)

Well like title says looking for a g
ood spot to get some fiddlers


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

theres usually a butt load of fiddlers around the bridges going into pace on hwy 90 from pcola. last ones i got from there looked like they had oil or some kinda crap all over them.


----------



## TNPharmBoy (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds good bud ill try and hit those spots, oil or not long as they bring the fish haha. Did you bucket trap or just net them?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What Are they good for? I have tried them for bait in the past and caught nothing...

As for catching, I just grab them by hand...


----------



## TNPharmBoy (Jun 22, 2012)

Supposed.to be decent for sheephead, I was tokd chum the water with a few first then fish it with them.


----------

